# AJ's wheel and axle thread?



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anybody know what the thread is on the AJ's? I'm guessing 2-56, but want to be sure before ordering a tap and die.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they are 0-80. 2-56 is the body screws.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Ahhh...good thing I asked! Thanks Al!


----------

